# heartworm pills for small dogs who are allergic to beef



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

refering to a 3 lb.chihuahua dog my dog gets itching when she eats bully sticks so my guess she must be allergic to beef.was wondering what do you use for heartworm preventation?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

The pills don't actually contain beef- it is a protein that is meant to be beef flavored. So you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

ok how did you find that out called vets the told me it was beef


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It is beef flavored, not actually made with beef. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, "beef flavored" doesn't necessarily mean actual beef.

If you are still worried they also have topicals such as Advantage Multi and Revolution.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> ok how did you find that out called vets the told me it was beef


I work at a vet clinic, I was told by the company and the vets there it is just flavoring.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> refering to a 3 lb.chihuahua dog my dog gets itching when she eats bully sticks so my guess she must be allergic to beef.was wondering what do you use for heartworm preventation?


you know Amberleah eyes swell up and ears turn red when she chews a bully stick, but beef it self don't bother her. I took her bully away.


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Make sure your Chis actually need the pills. Don't just give them because the vet sells them. Are they outside a lot? Are you in a high risk area? If not, then that's a LOT of poison to be giving a little dog that isn't warranted. Of course, sometimes you need to give it. But it deserves consideration - it isn't necessarily just part of "responsible pet care".


----------

